# Great puppy 6 months available now (UK)



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Is anyone in the UK looking for a puppy? My pup's littermate is available to a good pet home. Picture is my pup, but all the siblings look very similar. And yes, that was him being naughty!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Too far but he is awfully cute. I love the TP hoarding.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

We had a TP shortage at the beginning of lockdown... he obviously understood that ;-)


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Amshru said:


> We had a TP shortage at the beginning of lockdown... he obviously understood that ;-)


He was protecting it for you. Mine tried to eat a roll, so now he is forbidden from being alone with any.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Luckily he's not shredding things as much as he was ;-)


----------

